# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته فیزیوتراپی

## Mahsa.Nzr

فیزیوتراپی

هدف و ماهیت 
رشته فیزیوتراپی یكی از رشته*های توانبخشی است و در آن دانشجویان می*آموزند  كه چگونه با استفاده از عوامل فیزیكی مانند نور، الكتریسیته، گرما ، سرما و  صوت و یا عوامل مكانیكی فیزیكی مثل تمرینات و تكنیك*های ورزشی، بیمارانی  را كه دچار صدمات مختلف شده*اند، تحت درمان قرار دهند.
فیزیوتراپی، هم در بعد پیشگیری و هم درمان، نقش بسیار زیادی دارد. چون برای  مثال یك فیزیوتراپیست نحوه نشستن و یا بلند كردن وزنه*های مختلف را آموزش  می*دهد تا از انحرافاتی كه ممكن است در ستون فقرات افراد به دلیل عدم رعایت  موارد فوق ایجاد شود، جلوگیری كند. 
فیزیوتراپی در لغت به معنی درمان فیزیكی است و در اصطلاح ، علمی است كه  فعالیت*های آن به دو بخش عمده تقسیم می*شود. یكی فعالیت هایی كه در آن*ها  از دستگاه ها و وسایل خاص الكتریكی استفاده می*گردد كه این وسایل خود به دو  گونه هستند :
الف) وسایلی كه كار آنها تحریك عصب و عضله است و در ضایعات عصبی برای بازآموزی و نوآموزی استفاده می*شوند.
ب) وسایلی كه برای تسكین درد مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرند. 
بخش دیگر فعالیت*ها نیز حركتی و مكانیكی هستند كه به آنها حركات درمانی  گفته می*شود و لازمه انجام آنها دانستن مكانیسم عصب و عضله و الگوهای حركتی  است تا درمان كننده با توجه به اطلاعات فوق به بهبود یا افزایش توانایی  بیمارانی بپردازد كه مبتلا به انواع ضایعات عصبی (انواع فلج*ها) شده*اند و  یا دارای دردهای مفصلی مثل كمردرد یا گردن درد هستند و یا این كه به دلیل  شكستگی و یا جراحی ، سفتی و محدودیت حركتی دارند. 
در این رشته با استفاده از یك سری وسایل مثل ابزارهای الكترونیكی در جهت  رفع معلولیت ، كاهش علائم بیماری های مفاصل، عضلات و اعصاب تلاش می*شود.  البته فیزیوتراپیست*ها علاوه بر وسایل فوق، از یك سری حركات ورزشی و درمانی  نیز استفاده می*كنند چون برای كسب بهترین نتیجه ، باید حركات ورزشی و  درمان های الكترونیكی به صورت تركیبی مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.
در 60 درصد از بیماری ها در كنار دارو درمانی و یا پس از دارو درمانی به  فیزیوتراپی نیاز می*باشد. برای مثال در بیماری های عصبی مثل سكته*های مغزی  یا ضربه*های مغزی، شكستگی*ها، بیماری های قلبی، بیماری های ریوی ، بیماری  های زنان و زایمان و نازایی، انواع جراحی*های داخلی و برخی از بیماری های  اطفال به فیزیوتراپی نیاز است. به عبارت دیگر در كل بیماری های اسكلتی و  اكثر بیماری های عصبی و عضلانی فیزیوتراپی مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد.
بسیاری از افراد وقتی صحبت از فیزیوتراپی می*شود به یاد كمردرد و پادرد  می*افتند، در حالیكه گستره این علم بسیار وسیع است و نه تنها در بهبود  بیماری های مفصلی و عضلانی و یا بالا رفتن توانایی*های عقب*ماندگان ذهنی  نقش موثری دارد بلكه در بهبود بیماری های زنان و زایمان و نازایی و یا  بیماری های پوستی نیز موثر می*باشد. 
به همین خاطر دروس آناتومی* دانشجویان رشته فیزیوتراپی حتی از دانشجویان  پزشكی نیز بیشتر است یعنی آن ها علاوه بر آناتومی سر و گردن و تنه ، اعصاب ،  اندام های فوقانی و اندام های تحتانی ، آناتومی سطحی را نیز می*خوانند كه  چنین درسی را دانشجویان پزشكی مطالعه نمی*كنند. 
توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه 
اولین و مهمترین ویژگی یك دانشجوی فیزیوتراپی داشتن توانایی جسمی و روحی  خوب است. چون یك فیزیوتراپیست در طی كار یا ایستاده است و یا در حال راه  رفتن می*باشد و با بیماران مختلفی اعم از بیمارانی كه توانایی كنترل ادرار  خویش را ندارند، عقب*ماندگان ذهنی و بیماری های عفونی مثل بعضی از  بیماری*های ریوی روبرو است. در نتیجه باید آمادگی لازم برای كار با هر  بیماری را داشته باشد. 
یك دانشجوی رشته فیزیوتراپی باید صبر و حوصله بسیاری داشته باشد، چون در  نهایت باید با بیماران مختلفی از جمله افرادی كه دچار سكته مغزی یا ضایعه  مغزی شده*اند و یا عقب*ماندگی ذهنی دارند، كار كند و در اغلب مواقع نیز  نتیجه* كارش به تدریج ظاهر می*شود.
رشته*هایی كه با درمان سروكار دارند، نیازمند دانشجویانی هستند كه از لحاظ  روحی و روانی آماده بوده و صبور باشند چون خود بیمار مشكلات روحی و روانی  بسیاری دارد و ما نباید آن را تشدید بكنیم بلكه باید به او كمك كنیم تا  آرامش پیدا كند.
چون دانشجوی این رشته با دستگاه های الكتریكی متنوعی كار می*كند، باید در  درس فیزیك قوی بوده و همچنین به دلیل این كه با بدن انسان به عنوان یك  موجود زنده سرو كار دارد، باید به درس زیست*شناسی علاقمند باشد.
اگر دانشجوی این رشته خلاقیت نداشته باشد، پس از فارغ*التحصیلی تنها یك  تكنسین فیزیوتراپی می*شود اما اگر خلاقیت داشته باشد، می*داند كه هر بیماری  را به چه روشی باید درمان كند و یا چگونه روش های مختلف را با یكدیگر  تركیب كند تا به بهترین نحو بیمار درمان شود. برای مثال وقتی یك پزشك  بیماری را كه مبتلا به كمر درد است به نزد فیزیوتراپیست می*فرستد، تنها  اشاره می*كنند كه این بیمار در ناحیه كمر نیاز به فیزیوتراپی دارد اما این  كه دستگاه های مورد نظر در چه موضعی گذاشته شود تا موثر واقع گردد بر عهده  فیزیوتراپیست می*باشد.
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
هنگامی كه حق مسؤولیت فنی تاسیس كلینیك فیزیوتراپی توسط متخصصان این رشته ،  تصویب گردید، هدیه گرانقدری به تمام فارغ*التحصیلان و دانشجویان این رشته  اهدا شد. چرا كه از این به بعد فارغ*التحصیل فیزیوتراپی می*تواند به تنهایی  اقدام به تاسیس كلینیك فیزیوتراپی كند و دیگر ضرورتی وجود ندارد كه در زیر  سایه پزشكان متخصص ارتوپدی، مغز و اعصاب و ... فعالیت نماید. 
در حال حاضر فارغ*التحصیل فیزیوتراپی علاوه بر استخدام در مراكز دولتی  مانند بیمارستان ها و درمانگاه ها، می*تواند بعد از گذراندن دوران طرح و  همچنین به دست آوردن سابقه كار لازم (6 سال سابقه كار برای فعالیت در مراكز  استان ها و 3 سال سابقه كار برای فعالیت در شهرستان ها) اقدام به تاسیس  كلینیك خصوصی فیزیوتراپی كند.
فارغ*التحصیل این رشته علاوه بر كار در كلینیك*های خصوصی می*تواند جذب بیمارستان ها، مراكز توانبخشی و فدراسیون های ورزشی گردد.
در بسیاری از كشورهای دنیا هر خانواده یك فیزیوتراپیست دارد. چون در  كشورهای مورد نظر اهمیت و ارزش فیزیوتراپی از دارو درمانی بیشتر است. اما  متاسفانه در كشور ما هنوز جایگاه فیزیوتراپی به درستی شناخته نشده است و  این نیز به دلیل آن است كه پزشكان ما اهمیت و كاربرد وسیع فیزیوتراپی را  بخوبی نمی*شناسند. البته لازم است گفته شود كه با وجود مشكلات مختلفی كه بر  سر راه فیزیوتراپیست*ها قرار دارد ، اكثر قریب به اتفاق فارغ*التحصیلان  این رشته جذب بازار كار می*شوند.
وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر 
تصور كنید كه در كشور ما از هر 10 نفر تنها یك نفر به دلیل درد جسمانی مزمن  حداقل یك ساعت در روز نتواند كار خود را به خوبی انجام دهد. آیا می*دانید  در این صورت چه میزان خسارت به كشور وارد خواهد شد؟ 
عمق این فاجعه زمانی احساس می*شود كه بدانیم دردهای مفصلی و عضلانی در ایران بسیار شایع می*باشد. 
از سوی دیگر طبق آمار جهانی معلولین، حدود 10 درصد از جمعیت هر كشور را  معلولین تشكیل می*دهند و این افراد برای استفاده از توانایی*های باقیمانده و  جبران هر چه بیشتر ناتوانایی*ها و محدودیت*های خویش به خدمات فیزیوتراپی  نیاز دارند. البته این درصد در كشور ما به دلیل جنگ تحمیلی و حوادث بی*شمار  رانندگی بسیار بیشتر است و به همین دلیل باید برای رشته فیزیوتراپی كه به  تربیت فیزیوتراپیست*های متخصص و كارآمد می*پردازد، به عنوان یك رشته مهم و  كاربردی اهمیت بسیاری قائل شویم. 

درس هاي پايه براي رشته فيزيوتراپي فيزيك براي فيزيوتراپي كمكهاي اوليه  فيزيولوژي عمومي 1 و 2 رشد رواني حركتي كودك آناتومي 1 (سر و گردن و تنه)  آناتومي اعصاب آناتومي 2 (اندام فوقاني) فيزيولوژي آناتومي 3 (اندام  تحتاني) نورولوژي آناتومي 4 (اندام سطحي ) بيماري هاي داخلي بافت*شناسي  بيماري هاي قلب، عروق و تنفسي آسيب*شناسي روماتولوژي استخوان شناسي جراحي  عمومي روانشناسي عمومي و معلولين ارتوپدي روانپزشكي راديولوژي ژنتيك 


درس هاي اختصاصي براي رشته فيزيوتراپي زبان تخصصي آشنايي با اصول توانبخشي و  طب فيزيكي فيزيوتراپي در اعصاب فيزيوتراپي در بيماري هاي قلب ، عروق و  تنفس فيزيوتراپي در روماتولوژي فيزيوتراپي در جراحي فيزيوتراپي در ارتوپدي  كينزيولوژي و بيومكانيك 1 و 2 و 3 حركت درماني تمرين درماني 1 و 2 و 3  الكترو تراپي 1 و 2 اندام هاي مصنوعي و وسايل كمكي ارزشيابي و اندازه*گيري  ماساژ و اصول درمان هاي دستي پروژه كارآموزي در عرصه 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 
بخش كارآموزي بايستي در بيمارستان ها،*مراكز و درمانگاه هاي فيزيوتراپي گذرانده شود و كليه واحدهاي آن در سه ترم آخر ارائه مي*شود.

----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

